# New Mr. Flapper Episode



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Courtesy of Tiff and her ducks:

http://mrflapper.com/060409.htm

Terry


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Mr Flapper's one very handsome drake...I especially like his talented feet  
Um... Are there any Miss Amelia Dingo episodes? 

Carol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

JoyfulSongTree said:


> Um... Are there any Miss Amelia Dingo episodes?
> 
> Carol


Hmmm, not that I know of, but it's been a long time since I've gone through all the Mr. Flapper episodes .. Amelia is one of the cats, right?

Terry


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, amelia is the very cute kitty with the rabbit hat on, I saw her photo in the index of characters (by clicking on the link "return to index page" from the page top that you listed). 

Carol


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Courtesy of Tiff and her ducks:
> 
> http://mrflapper.com/060409.htm
> 
> Terry


That was JUST great, Terry! So funny! The expressions are priceless! Mr. Flapper reminds me of the AFLAC duck and I can just HEAR Gilbert Gottfried's voice! ROFL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Carol,

The only index of Mr. Flapper episodes that I know of is in the lower portion of the home page: http://www.mrflapper.com/ Some of these episodes are truly hysterically funny.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

LOL, that was another great episode I particularly found this expression to be hilarious!!!!! LOL.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> LOL, that was another great episode I particularly found this expression to be hilarious!!!!! LOL.


Yeah .. that's Georgie giving everyducky what for!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

After a bad day, a hefty dose of Mr. Flapper is just what the ducktor ordered.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Another great & funny episode!  

Thanks for sharing! You got that right TerriB!


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> The only index of Mr. Flapper episodes that I know of is in the lower portion of the home page: http://www.mrflapper.com/ Some of these episodes are truly hysterically funny.
> 
> Terry


Thanks, Terry, I don't know how I missed that...  
Looks like there's a lotta fun stuff in store  !

Carol


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

TerriB said:


> After a bad day, a hefty dose of Mr. Flapper is just what the ducktor ordered.


...The "ducktor"... ...That's funny, TerriB...and how true it is, too! 

Carol


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

"Georgie WOW you shur do not want to get on the bad side of that duck lol that pic is soo funny someone must have had a bowl of grumpy frenchfries that day lol.


Cant wait for more flapper episodes!!!! .


----------

